# Form BI-1712A Form 12 Problems



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am having a bit of trouble filling in this form. It is probably really simple and think I just need to be told what is what. At the moment it just seems quite vague. Any help for what information is needed and where it goes would be greatly appreciated.
I am applying for life partner spousal permit from the UK and my partner is South African.

Page 1 
Do I fill this in as the applicant? Or my partner as a SA citizen?
If so, is it my UK address I put in or the address in South Africa?
What date is the frst entry into the republic? Would that be my first ever visit to South Africa over a year ago?
What is type of permit? Is that my visitors visa or the permit I will be applying for?
How do I know the date of expiry of permit?

Page 2
Do I fill this part in as the foreign applicant? (I think I have to)
Again, the address thing - is this my home UK address or the address in South Africa that I stay at with her?
And the permit held part - I take it that is the permit I am currently on, or is it the one I am applying for?

Part B of the form
What is part B for? I don't understand it when it says, "To be completed in order to demonstrate that the spousal relationship continues to exist". 
Will the rest of the information in the sections be the same as before? Do we need to fill that part in?

Any help will be appreciated, many thanks.


----------

